# Which Games Will Make You Buy NX?



## Sidewalk (Feb 8, 2016)

For me, I think only animal crossing, unless rumors is true that FF is being ported over as well!
Really can't wait for further details regarding this new system ...

How about you guys?


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

I never got the Wii U because I wasn't really that into Nintendo games back when it was released, and the advertisements at first glance made me think it was only an extra accessory to the Wii so I didn't bother getting it because none of the launch games interested me.

So uh yeah, i will definitely be getting the NX, regardless of what games release alongside it so I'm not left out again. If the Smash for NX rumors are true, I'd be pretty excited even though Smash for 3DS/Wii U just came out but whatever, I really like the franchise even though a quite few people dislike it and say it is repetitive. An Animal Crossing release would be pretty good as well, we're almost due for another one, or at least an announcement/reveal,

I'd also like AMIIBO to be compatible with a lot of games because honestly I have spent way too much on them and I don't even have a Wii U. i think fans would be pretty upset if the NX didn't have any form of NFC to read amiibo so Nintendo better not stuff up. If amiibo does become compatible I bet they're gonna release new lines of amiibo alongside launch just to harvest more money out of it.

I'm not really keeping up with the news and leaks and etc but I hope there's going to be backwards compatibility so I can catch up on some Wii U games, but at the moment I am sort of doubting it because the NX is said to not be a successor of the Wii U or 3DS

so to conclude my pointless off-topicness, I'd like Smash, Animal Crossing and a Mario Title probably(GIVE ME GALAXY 3)


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 8, 2016)

I believe amiibo will definitely be one of the feature of the Nx system.  
Its a good way to earn money.
Now just wondering will they also cater to mobile gaming  apps...


----------



## Tao (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, firstly, there'll have to be a good amount of *exclusive* games on it till I consider buying one because:
- The ship has sailed for third party support being a factor in whether I buy one since I've got a PS4 to cover that base now. 
- The inevitable backwards compatibility also wouldn't make a difference since I have a Wii U. It won't give me access to anything I haven't already had the chance to play in the same way the Wii U did for me with Wii games (though it would be a convenient feature if I owned an NX, just not a selling point)


In terms of actual games that would make me buy it (assuming, if anything, it's a successor to the Wii U) 


Spoiler:  



A Metroid game would grease my wallet. I would prefer a 2D (or more likely, 2.5D) classic style 'Metroidvania' game, though another first person Prime style game would be okay as well, especially since it would assumingly be using a proper controller scheme rather than Wiimotes or Gamecube controls (which was total **** for FPS's, IMO).
Or even an 'Other M' type game in terms of gameplay. I don't care what people say about the story, but the gameplay in that was solid.

I've only ever been a 'casual' fan (I guess?) of F-Zero, but it's been so long since a new one came out that it would probably be a big sell for me since I'm itching for that sort of gameplay. There's that thing on the E-shop (forgot its name) but it's just not the same.

A good 3D Mario game intended for single player. Not a sequel to Galaxy, something new with a new gimmick. 
3D World wasn't awful, it was just a let down from what I expect in a 3D Mario game.

Monster Hunter. Just put a new Monster Hunter on a home console and I'm already 50% sold. It's just not a game I enjoy playing on handhelds as much as on a full screen, as well as Monster Hunter being a game that would look amazing if it was made with current home consoles in mind.
If the NX is a 'hybrid', there's no reason why this couldn't happen.

Donkey Kong Country. I just like the games. If I had to say anything about it, I just want Tiny Kong to be playable and to have her DK64 shrinking powers.

Some sort of Disney Infinity/Skylanders type Amiibo focused game that stops my Amiibo from being utterly ****ing useless hunks of plastic that mostly just unlock alternate skins and rupees.




Smash Bros, Mario Kart and Zelda are also games that I would like, but I don't expect any of those games to get a new release on the NX within the first year, maybe Q4 of its second year at the earliest. They'll get a port of the latest Wii U title at most, which I'm not interested in.




piichinu said:


> I hope there's going to be backwards compatibility so I can catch up on some Wii U games, but at the moment I am sort of doubting it because the NX is said to not be a successor of the Wii U or 3DS



"It's not a successor" is pretty much a lie, or I guess more accurately, a safety net so that if the NX fails horribly they can just sweep it under the rug and pretend it never happened. 

They've used the same line before so that people don't feel sad that their consoles are becoming redundant. The DS 'wasn't a successor' to the Gameboy and the Wii 'wasn't a successor' to the Gamecube...Yet they dropped both the GB and the GC like hot **** once the DS and Wii proved to be a success.

If it plays games, it's a successor to the Wii U and/or the 3DS.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm hoping for a new main series Legend of Zelda game that plays like Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask. 

Also, a sequel to Kid Icarus Uprising would be nice.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

pokemon and animal crossing will be the two that make me buy the NX if they're gonna be released on the system.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 8, 2016)

It's always, _always_, a Mario Kart that gets me hooked. I wasn't ineterested in the 3DS until they revealed MK7, same with Wii U and MK8. So, a Mario Kart will make me buy one.

But there's also the factor that I am a crazy Pok?mon fan. A PokePark or Pokk?n Tournament will make me want the NX badly.

An Animal Crossing game would be awesome, yes, but I don't think it would make me want to buy one. Animal Crossing always seems to work better on handheld systems.

So yeah, Mario Kart NX please!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 8, 2016)

- Mario Kart
- F-Zero
- Super Monkey Ball
- Animal Crossing

If a new game was made for any of these and it was rated well I'd definitely consider buying it.


----------



## scotch (Feb 8, 2016)

Smash and animal crossing


----------



## D i a (Feb 8, 2016)

Zelda and Animal Crossing.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 8, 2016)

At this point, I don't believe that an existing franchise being released on NX would get me to purchase the hardware, unless it really does something very interesting within said franchise that I haven't seen before, even if they're great. Unlike many other users there, I don't care if a particular franchise make its way to NX or not; the games that come out should be considered as must-have for its great gameplay that either uses the system's capabilities in an interesting way or provide an intriguing idea that hasn't been explored before.

So yeah, I'm not exactly in a hurry on getting a new console from the future generation, and even less so when accounting that my video game backlog has a lot of unbeaten games that are worth finishing for the time being.


----------



## Venn (Feb 8, 2016)

Mario Kart
Animal Crossing
and Super Smash Bros. are usually the game I run after.

Although I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know. Probably just Animal Crossing.

But if "Octoon" were to come out ( Splatoon with Octolings ) I might get that too.

Also, Mario platformers, especially 2D ones.


----------



## Azza (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd only get an NX if it had some decent games like a splatoon sequel, smash, mariokart or animal crossing.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2016)

I will just get the NX because i like Nintendo in general, and see which games are coming later lolol


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 9, 2016)

"Update: The Nintendo NX will have tons of third-party support, if a recent tweet from a CEO of a Japan-based consultancy firm is to be believed. Dr. Serkan Toto tweeted, "Bandai Namco is currently developing several NX titles. Smash Bros is planned to be a launch title. I am not sure about the date - yet." We'll reach out to Nintendo and Bandai Namco to confirm the legitimacy of the rumor."

http://www.techradar.com/sg/news/gaming/nintendo-nx-release-date-news-and-rumors-1289401


Well if these rumors is true,  its nice to see more 3rd parties support for the system.

Mario, Zelda, I believe will definitely be one of the launch games.

And given the numbers of copies AC have sold,  i believe the launch wouldn't be too far off.

Given that the creator is looking at another system for the new AC,  im positive they will be release on NX.  

And since this is most likely a hybrid system,  no issue with playing either on console or handheld.  

Winwin!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 9, 2016)

Shenmue III


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 9, 2016)

Pretty much the only games I'm interested in enough that I'd justify buying a new console for are Animal Crossing and Monster Hunter. Possibly, post-launch, a Pokemon game - but that'd depend on what the reviews said about the post-game as I was rather disappointed in X/Y and OR/AS, although OR/AS was a little better than X/Y. I've already got a pretty solid PC, so I doubt I'll have any need of playing third-party games, that is unless they're exclusives, and from what I've observed, recent third-party Nintendo games (with the exception of Monster Hunter) aren't usually all that good.


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

For me I'm mainly into Animal Crossing, Pokemon and Mario based games. However I also love Bayonetta and Super Smash Bro's which no doubtedly will be on the NX.


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 10, 2016)

Actually I hope a new AC game will be release once a year XD

If Nx can play older games, through downloading from their online store,   than I'll definitely try out all the old AC games


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2016)

SolarInferno said:


> I've already got a pretty solid PC, so I doubt I'll have any need of playing third-party games, that is unless they're exclusives



To be fair, with a lot of multiplatform games, it's pretty handy to have a console that supports them even with a good PC.

I mean a lot of games, like the Batman Arkham games for example, you may as well consider as console exclusives despite being on PC for how ****ing awful the PC versions are.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 10, 2016)

I tend not to buy consoles or handhelds anymore until they're at least 2 years old, so there's enough games out for it to make it worth it. I don't have any particular preference for what needs to be on the NX. It just needs fun games.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Feb 10, 2016)

Melee port to NX.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 13, 2016)

I wasn't even interested in the New3DS... but let me tell you, if Camelot came around and FINALLY gave us GoldenSun4, I would totally spend my money in it even if just for that one single game!  So come on, Nintendo! Say something to them, like "Stop doing stupid golfs and tennis and get your hands on GS4 already!"


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 13, 2016)

Animal Crossing, another Mario Galaxy game.....other then that I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

Already buying an nx on launch but i really want a new main series ANIMAL CROSSING please


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for Pikmin (maybe), Zelda, and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 14, 2016)

- mario galaxy 3
- pikmin 4
- new metroid!!!!!
- animal crossing
- pokemon
- zelda


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

uhh... i guess if they get some nx exclusive zelda or animal crossing games... smh i barely know anything about it and honestly i'm not too pumped about buying a new console


----------



## piske (Feb 14, 2016)

Animal Crossing. I bought a Wii, 2 3DS and an N3DS just so I could play ACCF, ACNL and HHD.


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow,  hardcore AC fan!!!


----------



## Discord (Feb 14, 2016)

First it depends on console reviews and the games itself. If the NX appears to have good reviews and recommendations along with a decent controller and TV qualifications, then that's one thing crossed off my list.
But Mario Kart 9 is a game i was hyped for after the release of Mario Kart 8, so i would have to check the reviews too. I've kept a self note which was: "Never buy a game on launch day" since i was precarious of the game being a total disappointment and waste of money.
Another game is Smash Bros, oh Smash Bros; A game where i can let out some of my anger and sadism since i can be sadistic in most cases. Smash Bros was a game i have enjoyed ever since i was 7, and now that there's a chance it may be a launch game, I'd might as well sell my kidney and buy it right off the bat.

So yeah, Mario Kart 9 and Smash Bros NX might as well persuade me to buy the console I've been anticipated for ever since the end of 2014.


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 17, 2016)

http://n4bb.com/nintendo-nx-news-release-date-rumors-console-handheld-e3-2016/

" Reports have stated that the NX will be able to connect to almost any device, *including the PS4*. "

What??????


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)

Animal Crossing, Mario Kart and Splatoon.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 17, 2016)

super smash bros, mario kart, animal crossing, and if there will be a sequel or something for it, splatoon.

i actually got a wii u just to play super smash bros for wii u, so that might end up happening again if even just one of those four games gets released for the nx.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 17, 2016)

A Legendary Starfy game with the following:


Playable Bunston, Moe, Starly, so as to support 4 players
Multiplayer: simple as picking up multiple controllers
10 worlds, plus a hidden 11th after 100%ing the game
More minigames, more creatively named
Some new characters
The Trio is the final boss instead of a nutso space pirate who eats Bunston
Each world should have 6 stages with 4 secret stages hidden until you complete certain tasks
Better postgame where you solve a mystery on who stole Herman's pet Coddies
Cutscenes are styled like an animated manga (just like last time), although with more poses for each character
The Trio keeps their leitmotif, although it's remixed slightly
Said leitmotif is used a bit in both phases of the final battle
The Trio fuses after phase 1 is done, and should stay that way for phase 2
Difficulty selection
Easy Mode gives you 20 hearts instead of 10, infinite spins without the worry for dizzy lockdown, enemies and bosses are easier to defeat
Hard Mode: 10 hearts, can only spin 3 times and then dizzy lockdown, enemies and bosses are average difficulty

And now for the worlds:


Pufftop Palace, located on a cloud - Boss: Big Squiddy (A familiar foe)
Seaside Stroll, a beach resort - Boss: Giga Crabmeat (Hit his sandcastle hat for massive damage)
Tricky Treetops, a forest coated in mystery - Boss: Scowl Owl (A two-faced owl whom you can only hit on the beak)
Dirty Desert, the driest place we've seen - Boss: Aunt Lionheart (Damage her insides with bombs)
Mr. Moby, an enormous whale - Boss: Whale Virus (Responsible for making Mr. Moby sick)
Icy Islet, frigid and harsh - Boss: Yeti Mike (Kick snowballs into his bulging head-lump)
Wonder World, an abusement park - Boss: Wonder-Clown (Fast, hard to hit)
Freaky Factory, the main industry zone - Boss: X-Term-N8R (Hit the glowing red core in the middle of his body)
Cushy Clouds, far above even Pufftop - Boss: The Squirts (6 misguided squids)
Janken Junction, the Terrible Trio's home base - Boss: Phase 1 - The Terrible Trio (The 3 foes behind the plot) and Phase 2 - Perfect Janken (A perfect fusion between 3 dangerous rogues)
The Enigma Zone, a total mystery - Boss: Old Man Lobber's Ghost (Even harder than the Lobber fight in the last game)


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 19, 2016)

Pokemon, AC, kirby, Smash, a splatoon sequels, Pokemon, Pokemon, POKEMON PLEASE I NEED A NEW GAME PLEASE NO Z I WANT A NEW REGION, and maybe harvest moon.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2016)

Playable Bunston, Moe, Starly, so as to support 4 players
Multiplayer: simple as picking up multiple controllers
10 worlds, plus a hidden 11th after 100%ing the game
More minigames, more creatively named
Some new characters
The Trio is the final boss instead of a nutso space pirate who eats Bunston
Each world should have 6 stages with 4 secret stages hidden until you complete certain tasks
Better postgame where you solve a mystery on who stole Herman's pet Coddies
Cutscenes are styled like an animated manga (just like last time), although with more poses for each character
The Trio keeps their leitmotif, although it's remixed slightly
Said leitmotif is used a bit in both phases of the final battle
The Trio fuses after phase 1 is done, and should stay that way for phase 2
Difficulty selection
Easy Mode gives you 20 hearts instead of 10, infinite spins without the worry for dizzy lockdown, enemies and bosses are easier to defeat
Hard Mode: 10 hearts, can only spin 3 times and then dizzy lockdown, enemies and bosses are average difficulty

New characters:

Bosses 2-8
Kid Lobber, Old Man Lobber's protege and successor
Mr. Moby, a whale so big, he's his own world
Sid Small, a large turtle
Perry Keet, the bird on Sid's head
Morris, a winged pig who's Starly's new boyfriend

Minigames:

It's About Time, in which you rearrange clocks to the specified time (only 720 possible combinations)
Number-Up!, in which you count a kind of mook (varies each time you play)
Pachinko Spree, in which there are coins scattered throughout the pachinko machine (the most coins wins)
Character Quiz, in which you have to correctly guess 10 silhouettes (should be relatively simple)
Grind!, in which you are awarded points for grinding crazy tricks (the fancier, the better)
Breakaway, in which you spin through the blocks by mashing the A button (the most blocks spun through wins)
Bomb Toss, in which you play Hot Potato with a bomb (linger too long or just plain be unlucky and the results will not be pretty)
Riceball and Dumpling, in which you make riceballs (onigiri) and dumplings (takoyaki) for characters who request one of the two

New Postgame: The Coddie Case

Who stole Herman's precious Coddies? Traverse across the whole game thus far and find out who could've done such a heinous thing!

You should also be able to unlock songs from the last game. You'll be able to find most of them throughout the game, but once you reach the postgame, you'll end up finding the final one!

The Terrible Trio should have their leitmotif appear in bits and pieces for the last world, Janken Junction. This includes both phases of the final battle.


----------



## Domestic (Feb 20, 2016)

New AC, Pokemon, mario kart, New main Mario Game (SMG 3, SMS 2, or a new game entirely)


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Feb 20, 2016)

Animal Crossing and Zelda. Specially if this new Zelda involves the great Midna in any ways.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 21, 2016)

As long as there'd be a Mario, Zelda, Animal Crossing and other first-party titles in it, I'm going to buy one. At launch? Well, it depends, maybe, if it wouldn't be that overpriced.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Plot for Starfy NX



Starfy and co. have allowed Bunston to visit. But then, the Terrible Trio has invaded, and somehow, they plan to do something TRULY unspeakable! First, they plan to turn the Squirts against Starfy and co. Then, they plan to make Mr. Moby sick by unleashing a virus. THEN, they plan to create their own home base. That's a very weird plan. They explain to Bunston that they never really reformed in the first place, they only pretended to be friendly to dispose of their old master. Thus, begins the latest journey!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2016)

Pie!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2016)

Animal Crossing for sure, depending on if the Animal Crossing game is really good. New Leaf is literally the only reason why I decided to purchase a 3DS XL.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 25, 2016)

Splatoon 2/Spla2n, ACNX, LOZ, Smash, MK9, and kool stuff. 



No more amiibo festival!


Free Resetti from PWPs!


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 26, 2016)

I had no idea there was a new system from Nintendo. I don't even own a wiiU yet lol. I do have the first gen wiis though. I'm not sure if I'd buy this nx system. I usually only buy a console if there is a game I really need to play (plan on buying a ps4 for KH3 if it comes out for that system). If there's some animal crossing or mario party action then I might be inclined to buy it but I won't be purchasing it as soon as it's released. More likely within a year or two after- I work too much to really sit down and play any game seriously (hence 3 year acnl game file and just got perfect town two weeks ago lol). 

I'm interested to seeing how well the nx fares and what Nintendo will do to make consumers want to buy it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 27, 2016)

Like I said, a Starfy game for the NX that's exactly like the game I predicted for the "first iNintendo game" before the MiiTomo thing.


----------



## Briguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Splatoon 2, Mario Kart NX, Animal Crossing, exclusive Zelda, a new Mario Galaxy or 3D World, exclusive Paper Mario.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh yeah, I guess there's always those too...


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

_Animal Crossing_, _Mario Kart_, _Project Zero 6_ (if it will be another Nintendo-exclusive), or a second _Splatoon_. I wouldn't be able to buy one fast enough if any of those were announced. Oh or any other Koei Tecmo's _Warriors_ x Nintendo IP crossover.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 1, 2016)

If the Nx has Super Smash Bros, Animal Crossing, a new Mario bros game and a new Kirby game I would be happy to get the Nx. All I hope is the Nx doesn't cost so much like over 300$ like the Xbox1.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 2, 2016)

As long as the NX gets Smash, I'm happy.

Zelda as well, but Zelda is a given, Smash is a maybe. I would certainly be fine with just a port of Smash Wii U, though, with enhanced stuff. Although I wouldn't buy an NX right away just for a Smash 4 port.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2016)

OK... So there's the Starfy game I want that I was originally suspecting came out on the iPhone, but when the first Nintendo smartphone game revealed was some Mii chatting simulator 20XX, I then settled on the NX.

- - - Post Merge - - -

THEN, there's Animal Crossing, Splatoon, Smash Bros, Super Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Kirby, Sonic, and if we're REALLY lucky, Alex Kidd and Ristar.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 8, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Happy Town Designer
Which, sadly, is not a real thing. But atm it's the only thing that'd make me consider buying a new console.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2016)

a zelda or smash or fe game, thats the only time i ever buy consoles


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> pokemon and animal crossing will be the two that make me buy the NX if they're gonna be released on the system.



This for me too.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 12, 2016)

And some other "Taiketsu Acknowledgement Features" include:

Remixing all songs from the last game (Dumpling Master for the onigiri and takoyaki minigame, and the Trio's theme for the final world)
Including the Trio and Bunston
Bonus cutscenes that recap the previous game
A bonus cutscene that recaps what the Trio was hiding


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 12, 2016)

Pls I will buy this anyways


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2016)

Yoshisaur said:


> Pls I will buy this anyways



Context??


----------

